# Operating Systems > Unix/Linux Can you highlight the difference

## Robert

What is the difference between grep and egrep command in UNIX operating system.

----------


## sripri

grep command is used to search one or more files for particular character patterns. This is used in UNIX operating system. Actually grep command has three versions namely grep,egrep and fgrep. Among this egrep is the slowest and the functinality is similar to that of grep except that egrep supports extended regular expressions.

----------

